# picture skips



## screbel70 (Aug 25, 2006)

I have a hdtv that supports 1080i..seem when i try to watch sports broadcast in 720p, the picture skips, 1080i has great picture (broadcast). I guess my question is .. does the picture skip because i have 1080i formatt, is the tuner at fault, or could i be getting too strong of a signal, or could it be where the station has compressed the signal? Anybody else have similar problem? thanks


----------



## maciej229 (Sep 11, 2006)

nope


----------



## maciej229 (Sep 11, 2006)

might be tv


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

screbel70 said:


> I have a hdtv that supports 1080i..seem when i try to watch sports broadcast in 720p, the picture skips, 1080i has great picture (broadcast). I guess my question is .. does the picture skip because i have 1080i formatt, is the tuner at fault, or could i be getting too strong of a signal, or could it be where the station has compressed the signal? Anybody else have similar problem? thanks


By skips, I assume you mean momentary freezes, pixellation or both. Some of the problem can be attributed to uplink problems between the remote unit and studio, some to the path from the network to satellite or cable companies.

You didn't say how you are receiving your HD signals. Is it satellite, cable or over the air? Each has its own unique problems.


----------



## screbel70 (Aug 25, 2006)

Getting HD channels ota. 13.1 and 21.1(29624) are the worst. Anything I recieve in 780p has the problem, 4.1,7.1 come in great.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

screbel70 said:


> Getting HD channels ota. 13.1 and 21.1(29624) are the worst. Anything I recieve in 780p has the problem, 4.1,7.1 come in great.


Check www.antennaweb.org to find direction and distance to the various broadcast towers. It could just be an antenna pointing problem.


----------

